# WTF, all my limewire music is gone?



## Stilltime (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm beside myself. ALL my downloaded music (from limewire) that was in my itunes is GONE. 

I just opened itunes to upload a CD and sync my ipod, and I tried to play a playlist to listen to on my laptop and it wouldn't play because the original file couldn't be located. So I went to the limewire folder and yep, they're all gone. Opened up limewire and they're not in the library there either. 

What the hell happened to all my music? I just synced it 2 days ago, so all the music is in my ipod is there and works fine (I listen to it my truck everyday) but I cannot find it on my computer anywhere. 

WTF? :gah:


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 1, 2009)

Did you use an anti-virus? lol. It could've start a scan and the files were infected therefore got deleted. Or somebody that hates you was on your computer.


----------



## invisible (Jan 1, 2009)

Have you checked the recycle bin?


----------



## Stilltime (Jan 1, 2009)

I've been sifting through the itunes forum over at apple, and apparently there is something up with the latest version of itunes and it's dumping files into the recycling bin. So I checked. There they were! Fricker fracker nasty words... that was scary.


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 1, 2009)

That's why "I'm a 100% PC" lol. I dont like using apple stuff.


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 1, 2009)

This is why I love my Sansa... It doesn't decide whats best for me, it realizes that I can do that myself. It's all about drag and drop, baby!


----------



## anubis404 (Jan 2, 2009)

Apple computers: Friggin awesome.

Apple Ipods: Probably one of the most overpriced and sucky devices out there. The audio quality is aweful, you're locked into a software program, and you can't buy from any other store. You can get something with more memory, better sound quality, better firmware, and maybe even a touch screen for a fraction of the price. Its beyond me why people buy those things. I think its the "cool" factor. Most of that money you pay for an Ipod is the name, not the device. I'm a creative zen guy.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 2, 2009)

Well now that the RIAA has stopped persecuting individuals, I guess it is ok to announce your piracy to the world.  Funny that you ended up digging in the trash.

-S


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 2, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> This is why I love my Sansa... It doesn't decide whats best for me, it realizes that I can do that myself. It's all about drag and drop, baby!


I just got my 8 yr old daughter her first MP3 for Christmas.  It's a Sansa Fuze.  This is my first experience with an MP3 player too.  It is a VERY nice MP3 player.  I liked it a lot and now I want one!  

All that itunes and converting crap turned me off of an ipod.  That and the ridiculous overpricing of them compared to a plain old simple MP3 player.

Picked up the 4 gig Sansa for about $30.


----------



## Stilltime (Jan 2, 2009)

anubis404 said:


> Apple computers: Friggin awesome.
> 
> Apple Ipods: Probably one of the most overpriced and sucky devices out there. The audio quality is aweful, you're locked into a software program, and you can't buy from any other store. You can get something with more memory, better sound quality, better firmware, and maybe even a touch screen for a fraction of the price. Its beyond me why people buy those things. I think its the "cool" factor. Most of that money you pay for an Ipod is the name, not the device. I'm a creative zen guy.


 
Feel better?


----------



## Stilltime (Jan 2, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> This is why I love my Sansa... It doesn't decide whats best for me, it realizes that I can do that myself. It's all about drag and drop, baby!


 
I've been looking at these. My ipod is a small (only 3 gb), old version (I think 3rd or 4th generation) and I want something to store movies on and my ipod is too old for that. I really want to upgrade, but I have to justify spending the money when this one "works" (damn my practicality). Though if itunes is going down the tubes to the point of dumping my music, that may be enough of a "it doesn't work anymore" reason for me.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 2, 2009)

Limewire=theft...  Maybe they found a way to flame your downloads from Limewire remotely..  Those government geeks are pretty sneaky.


----------



## Stilltime (Jan 2, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Limewire=theft... Maybe they found a way to flame your downloads from Limewire remotely.. Those government geeks are pretty sneaky.


 
Limewire is not just for filesharing. They have a music store too, and it's cheaper than itunes.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 2, 2009)

Stilltime said:


> Limewire is not just for filesharing. They have a music store too, and it's cheaper than itunes.



Hey, I'm not judging...  I can't say I'm unfamiliar with torrents.


----------



## Kondro86 (Jan 2, 2009)

just bought a sansa clip 4gb.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 2, 2009)

anubis404 said:


> Apple computers: Friggin awesome.
> 
> Apple Ipods: Probably one of the most overpriced and sucky devices out there. The audio quality is aweful, you're locked into a software program, and you can't buy from any other store. You can get something with more memory, better sound quality, better firmware, and maybe even a touch screen for a fraction of the price. Its beyond me why people buy those things. I think its the "cool" factor. Most of that money you pay for an Ipod is the name, not the device. I'm a creative zen guy.



 now that is some funny sh1t

Well my Ipod sounds stunning, so much better that my old Sony MP3 player and my old Sandisk sansa

Itunes crashes far less than windoze media player on my PC

I got my ipod from a non apple store and I buy my mp3's from play.com, 7digital.com and amazon.co.uk so much for only buying them from one store.

Also I didn't have to convert any music as ipods play mp3's 

As for why I got it, I like the menu system. All the others I looked at sucked

The Internetz, full of misinformation


----------



## stsinner (Jan 2, 2009)

I think the wheel selection thingie on the iPod is stupid, and it doesn't work very well at all on mine..  Up and down arrow buttons would have been just fine, but then they woudn't be following in Apple's tradition of looking quirky and weird.


----------



## AdamBomb (Jan 2, 2009)

My MacBook :thumbup:

My iPhone :thumbup:

They Sync Perfectly with each other every time, and hasnt failed me yet.

Windows :thumbdown:


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 2, 2009)

I got an HTC Touch Pro, yes its a phone, but plays music pretty well. Exept Windows Media Player sucks on the\at phone which is y I have Core Player.


----------



## sbug65 (Mar 18, 2009)

Stilltime said:


> I'm beside myself. ALL my downloaded music (from limewire) that was in my itunes is GONE.
> 
> I just opened itunes to upload a CD and sync my ipod, and I tried to play a playlist to listen to on my laptop and it wouldn't play because the original file couldn't be located. So I went to the limewire folder and yep, they're all gone. Opened up limewire and they're not in the library there either.
> 
> ...


I just upgraded limewire and all my music is gone....not in the recycle bin either!


----------



## Fraggo (Mar 18, 2009)

Frostwire, same thing as limewire, but withough all the cookies and such. and just as good too.


----------



## flea77 (Mar 18, 2009)

AdamBomb said:


> My MacBook :thumbup:
> 
> My iPhone :thumbup:
> 
> ...



My Vista Ultimate PC :thumbup:

My Blackjack :thumbup:

Been syncing perfectly with each other for a looooong time and hasn't failed me yet.

My Mac, relegated to sitting by the couch to check the TV guide on.

Allan


----------



## rmh159 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok since someone else popped this one, I'll chime in.

iPods are good but overpriced (as most Apple products are).

iTunes is the bloated beyond the point of absurdity.

After 2 years my iPod classic died and I replaced it with a Zune.  I would NEVER go back.  I love that thing to the point of being unnatural.


----------



## EBphotography (Mar 22, 2009)

I've never understood this argument.  People take music player/operating system preferences so seriously, yet how is it different than someone's favorite color?

I own a Blackjack II (which runs windows mobile obviously) and I also own an iPhone.  I really liked my old Sansa too.  I've owned both Macs and Windows PC's, I like them both really.

Oh, and right now I use my Windows laptop with my iPhone, and they sync magically every time.


----------



## Corry (Mar 22, 2009)

lostprophet said:


> now that is some funny sh1t
> 
> Well my Ipod sounds stunning, so much better that my old Sony MP3 player and my old Sandisk sansa
> 
> ...



I've got songs in my iTunes that were bought elsewhere, too.  As well as ones I've ripped from my already bought CDs.  

Oh, and ditto on the sound quality.


----------

